# Aquascaped Aquarium for sale



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

I own LFS but if I understand the rules it is ok to post the odd for sale item in here?

I have a custom built ~30 gal aquarium for sale at a pretty good price.
Tanks is 36" long x 12" wide by 16" tall and the light is a T8.

It is essentially new. We used to carry fresh water fish and this was an in store demo tank. I ordered in a new tank and canopy, built the aquascape, cycled it and ran it with some Tanganyikan Cichlids for 3 months.

We stopped selling fresh water and it has been sitting around the shop gathering dust every since. We are renovating so it needs to go which means I'll give it away for less than cost.

This type of aquascape was built using styrofoam covered in concrete. The concrete used silica based sand so that it would grow a nice patina of diatoms. We have used this technique dozens on times in scapes and it works wonderfuly. However that means it is not suitable for saltwater. Diatoms do not need encouragment in salt water.

The scape is siliconed into the tank and can not be removed. The scape has the plumbing built in and was designed with a canister in mind. The return from the canister goes into a CPVC inlet in the scape and that water comes out of two returns hidden in caves at the bottom of the scape. The intake for the canister goes into a PVC pipe molded in the middle top of the scape. The end effect is there is no visible plumbing.

$150 takes it. I am located in Trenton Ontario. I would be open to trades for salt water corals or equipment.

























































This last picture is simply an example of the patina we got using this method once a tank had been running for 4 months or so. All the variations in color you see on this scape were the result of algae and diatoms growth.


----------

